# Browning barracuda for sale



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Thought I'd put it in here. It's 2 years old still shoots great. Selling the bow and retriever. It has the ams retriever no arrow. Asking $175. Can text or call me at 833-457-4660. Can send pics


----------

